# Dual sub position ?



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I know how crucial sub position is for a single sub, but how important is position with 2 subs? I use 2 subs now and they sound quite good in opposite corners of my listening room. They are 10in. down firing KW 100s. We are redecorating the listening room and will now be able to put the mains,center,tv and 2 subs on one wall. The 2 subs would end up 8ft apart. One sub would remain in a corner. This would provide for a clean look and super easy to wire all equipment. My room is 1600 Cu. ft. How do you think it would sound?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's impossible for anyone to predict how it will sound, so unfortunately no one can do more then speculate. One thing is certain though; position is just as crucial with 2 (or more) subwoofers as it is with a single. Placed incorrectly and they could potentially make a room mode even more pronounced. Aesthetics and physics are often antagonists I'm afraid.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks jman. I will just have to give it a try and see if I like it. If its not acceptable I can move them around, and may go wireless for one of the subs.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Blainetsuds said:


> I know how crucial sub position is for a single sub, but how important is position with 2 subs? I use 2 subs now and they sound quite good in opposite corners of my listening room. They are 10in. down firing KW 100s. We are redecorating the listening room and will now be able to put the mains,center,tv and 2 subs on one wall. The 2 subs would end up 8ft apart. One sub would remain in a corner. This would provide for a clean look and super easy to wire all equipment. My room is 1600 Cu. ft. How do you think it would sound?


Down firing subs tend to like corner loading, try to keep the Xover as low as possible. Try left and right front corners, when you say opposite do you mean both on the front wall or 1 x front wall and other on the back wall.
Also phase either varible or switch. You want them to work together.
Pull them out a bit from the corner to see if you can load the room, moving them around it will suddenly click.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

theJman said:


> It's impossible for anyone to predict how it will sound, so unfortunately no one can do more then speculate. One thing is certain though; position is just as crucial with 2 (or more) subwoofers as it is with a single. Placed incorrectly and they could potentially make a room mode even more pronounced. Aesthetics and physics are often antagonists I'm afraid.


I'd say yes, maybe even more so. I've had some pretty crazy cancellations with mine when not positioned properly.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Down firing subs tend to like corner loading, try to keep the Xover as low as possible. Try left and right front corners, when you say opposite do you mean both on the front wall or 1 x front wall and other on the back wall.
> Also phase either varible or switch. You want them to work together.
> Pull them out a bit from the corner to see if you can load the room, moving them around it will suddenly click.


Right now one sub is in a corner behind a sectional sofa on what would become front wall. This sub would remain in this spot,however the sofa will be gone. The 2nd sub is in diagonally opposite corner behind the corner entertainment stand. From responses so far, I think the subs should stay where they are. Then the only change would be removal and changing out of furniture.


----------



## MetropolisLake (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty important, I moved mine around for a couple hours last night, even a few feet introduces weird cancellations.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep watch phase / polarity pending where you place them, they have to work together not against each other. You will get a smoother response with careful placement + can cancel room modes. *Sometimes *careful placement can avoid using EQ.


----------

